# Sony VTC 5



## bjorncoetsee

Who has sony vtc 5 in stock?
Also some reo 6ml bottles?


----------



## Rob Fisher

No one in SA has stock of VTC5's. I had to order some from overseas.

Vapour Mountain and Vape Mob should have REO bottles.


----------



## Al3x

Rob Fisher said:


> No one in SA has stock of VTC5's. I had to order some from overseas.
> 
> Vapour Mountain and Vape Mob should have REO bottles.


And they are also out of stock now


----------



## Rob Fisher

Al3x said:


> And they are also out of stock now


 
Vape Mob appear to have stock.
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/reo-replacement-bottles/

And I'm sure Vapour Mountain will have stock by the end of next week.


----------



## bjorncoetsee

I need a vtc5


----------



## Rob Fisher

bjorncoetsee said:


> I need a vtc5


 
I ordered some from Fat Daddy Vapes 2 or 3 days ago... but I see they are also out of stock now! So it would seem there are no VTC5's for sale anywhere on the planet! 

You may want to PM @Chop007 as they may have one or two VTC5's hiding in the shop... but they are sold out on the web site.


----------



## Al3x

Rob Fisher said:


> I ordered some from Fat Daddy Vapes 2 or 3 days ago... but I see they are also out of stock now! So it would seem there are no VTC5's for sale anywhere on the planet!
> 
> You may want to PM @Chop007 as they may have one or two VTC5's hiding in the shop... but they are sold out on the web site.


Yeah Rob you took the last of them cause I tried the next morning and all sold out


----------



## Rob Fisher

They do have 18650 MNKE 30A/60A IMR's that are suitable for sub ohming.

http://www.fatdaddyvapes.com/shop.html


----------



## Al3x

But they are only 1500mah


----------



## Rob Fisher

Al3x said:


> Yeah Rob you took the last of them cause I tried the next morning and all sold out


 
Sorry @Al3x.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Al3x said:


> But they are only 1500mah


 
Yip that is a bit kak... but @bjorncoetsee is desperate to sub ohm and wants a safe battery.


----------



## Al3x

Efest is your next best bet heard a lot about those 35a ones

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Al3x said:


> Efest is your next best bet heard a lot about those 35a ones


 
They are my best performing batteries that I currently have! But I never really go below 0,9Ω so best one of the sub ohm boffins give their 2c worth here.


----------



## Matt

http://www.ukecigstore.com/sony-vtc5-18650-2600mah-battery.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chop007

bjorncoetsee said:


> I need a vtc5


Hey there we will be flying to Japan to ask them personally in due course but at the moment they are as scarce as hens teeth. We will tune you should we get in again. Currently we are looking at alternative batteries, if anyone has any ideas besides Efests, we will be more than happy to hear them. Until then, whatever you do, do not use any AAA batteries in your mech mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Al3x

Chop007 said:


> Hey there we will be flying to Japan to ask them personally in due course but at the moment they are as scarce as hens teeth. We will tune you should we get in again. Currently we are looking at alternative batteries, if anyone has any ideas besides Efests, we will be more than happy to hear them. Until then, whatever you do, do not use any AAA batteries in your mech mods


Any chance of MNKE


----------



## Chop007

Al3x said:


> Any chance of MNKE


The MNKE where being discontinued a while ago, I will do some research and get back to you on those.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Maybe some AW IMR batts? http://www.ecigarette-politics.com/aw-batteries-authorised-dealers.html

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## StangV2_0

What would ypu guys be prepared to pay per battery for the Vtc5?


----------



## Yiannaki

StangV2_0 said:


> What would ypu guys be prepared to pay per battery for the Vtc5?


I paid R250 per battery for my Vtc 5's. Not sure I would spend more than 300 on one. 

Hope this helps

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Yiannaki said:


> I paid R250 per battery for my Vtc 5's. Not sure I would spend more than 300 on one.
> 
> Hope this helps


You can also bring them in from reputable vendors from USA & UK for well under R200.00

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Maybe some AW IMR batts? http://www.ecigarette-politics.com/aw-batteries-authorised-dealers.html



@Chop007 , i second this suggestion of AW IMR batts
Its from a Reo perspective and that I read about many happy AW Reo users

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chop007

capetocuba said:


> You can also bring them in from reputable vendors from USA & UK for well under R200.00


Wow awesome guys thanks for all your responses, this is brilliant, chop007 is on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Al3x

capetocuba said:


> You can also bring them in from reputable vendors from USA & UK for well under R200.00


if you do I would be interested or maybe if you are able pm me the link


----------



## StangV2_0

Well I currently have some on the way for myself and am looking at bringing more in. The biggest problem with these batteries (or any battery) besides availability is shipping.


----------



## Rob Fisher

In case no one noticed there is a ninja move in CT because a vendor has VTC4's in stock!

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/2100mah-sony-vtc4-imr-18650-30a/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> In case no one noticed there is a ninja move in CT because a vendor has VTC4's in stock!
> 
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/2100mah-sony-vtc4-imr-18650-30a/


Decent price to the @Oupa is rocking these days.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## StangV2_0

Lol. They gonna be gone by days end I am sure!!


----------



## devdev

Nice find guys!

There are only 4 left now   

@paulph201 you best get in there super quick man

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Just got me one


----------



## VapeSnow

3 left

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

